

Ask HN: The Black Bar on Hacker News - necenzurat

what is with that black bar is killing me?
http://cl.ly/AiUG
======
jauer
Funeral bar. It first appeared for Robert Morris. There was a Ask HN earlier
this evening asking for it to be brought out for Steve Jobs.

------
ForrestN
I assume it's funeral black in memory of Steve.

